# للبيع هوندا اكورد سياحي موديل 2008 للي يبي يستخدم



## tjarksa (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم للبيع هوندا اكورد سياحي . 

السياره ما شالله تبارك الله محركات على الشرط . البدي فيه رشات متفرقه وفيه سمكره في البابيين الجانبين . 
طبعا النوع سياحي ماشيه تقريبا 130 الف . الفحص والاستماره جديده . 
المواصفات . 

- مثبت سرعة 
- قير اتمتيك 
- اقفال مركزي 
- مركب عليها جنوط فل كامل 
- مركب كشافات 
- مركب عليها مسكات باب زي الفل كامل
الموتر ما شالله للي يبي يستخدم .

يعلم الله ان سبب البيع ماهو عيب في السياره . 
اني بشتري سوناتا 2011 . 
والقرار توي قررته ولا ماكان لي نيه ابيعها

صور للسيارة .







































الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير .


----------

